# sick baby



## samizzy (Sep 29, 2020)

I've been to 2 vets and 1 pet dermatologist. Nobody can figure out what's going on with Peanut She eats and poops and socializes.


----------



## Tiny Chihuahuas (Aug 11, 2020)

Hi,
More info and pics can be helpfull. How old is she?


----------



## WilliamR (Aug 7, 2020)

Oh my god! That looks really bad. Does it hurt? Is she in pain? How did this start, was it by birth or did it happen gradually? Consulting a better vet is your only option ‘cause tbh I haven’t seen any such thing yet. God bless the poor thing. You might wanna search for another vet, an expert, there are several platforms that can help you with this, *greatvet*, *vetstreet*, etc. They might be able to help you, and you might wanna check the clinics’ website as well - if they have facilities and equipment for proper testing or not.

Hope this helps!


----------

